# Clomid over age 35? Good or bad?



## Zeri

I'm hearing conflicting things. On one hand Uve read that it's no recommended over age35 because it can do more harm than good, but then it seems that a lot if women over 35 still take it.

Thoughts?


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Zeri! I'm 37 and taking Clomid. It would seem to me that Clomid is surely prescribed to tons and tons of women over 35, since statistically we would have more difficulty conceiving than others who are younger. Lower ovarian reserve, no more O'ing, etc. Although many young women have the same issues, it's certainly more common in us over 35. BUT, I bet the reason you're hearing that is due to one of the side effects of Clomid... it can sometimes affect CM in some women, and maybe some women over 35 already occasionally have problems getting that EWCM as it is, so perhaps some docs feel that it will only make the problem worse and give those spermies a hard time. ;) But I have to say, I've read TONS of success stories of women over 35 conceiving on Clomid (even twins sometimes). 

That said, there is another drug called Femara that is similar to Clomid, and I'm not sure if it can affect CM or not... From what i've heard, it does not. So for women with CM issues, Femara may be the better option, although I'd have to check to see if that's really the case. One of my best friends took Clomid when she was TTC her second child. After three months, she was unsuccesful. She switched to Femara, and got her BFP in the first cycle on that one. :) She is 37 now and ready to try for her third, so her doc will be putting her on Femara right away so that she doesnt waste any time this time around. If the Clomid doesnt work for me after three cycles, I believe I will move on to Femara as well.


----------



## Mel38

Hi I'm 37 will 38 in few weeks and I conceived twice on clomid 50 mg no side effect! My son is 7mo and I'm currently 4wks pregnant :) I ttc for 3yrs had 3 miscarriages so for me it was a miracle drug good luck


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your replies! And congrats Mel! That's awesome! I know Clomid does work - I conceived twice on it but the last preg ended in m/c in 2011 when I was 35. Been trying since then, on and off on the Clomid, but haven't gotten pg- but it might not have anything to do with the Clomid per se, I guess. I agree that it's prescribed to lots of older women so there must still be some benefit to it,,even at our age. Thanks ladies!

Hope you get that bfp soon., Erose!


----------



## ERosePW

Zeri said:


> Thanks for your replies! And congrats Mel! That's awesome! I know Clomid does work - I conceived twice on it but the last preg ended in m/c in 2011 when I was 35. Been trying since then, on and off on the Clomid, but haven't gotten pg- but it might not have anything to do with the Clomid per se, I guess. I agree that it's prescribed to lots of older women so there must still be some benefit to it,,even at our age. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Hope you get that bfp soon., Erose!

Thanks Zeri, I hope so too!! I'm really hopeful for this month! Good luck to you as well!! :)


----------



## Zeri

Thanks!


----------



## wookie130

Just to add my story, I concieved twice on Clomid, once when I was 33, and I miscarried, and then I conceived on Clomid again when I was 34...my daughter is 3 days shy of being 8 months old. :) We plan to TTC #2 beginning next cycle, after I get the okay from my doctor, and I'll be 36 in July of next year. I think Clomid is still safe for those of us in the 35 and over category!


----------



## ERosePW

wookie130 said:


> Just to add my story, I concieved twice on Clomid, once when I was 33, and I miscarried, and then I conceived on Clomid again when I was 34...my daughter is 3 days shy of being 8 months old. :) We plan to TTC #2 beginning next cycle, after I get the okay from my doctor, and I'll be 36 in July of next year. I think Clomid is still safe for those of us in the 35 and over category!

Wookie, thanks for your story! I love hearing clomid success stories. I'm so very sorry about your m/c. :hugs: Omg, your baby girl sure is beautiful! :)

Do you mind my asking... How long were you ttc before you started clomid? And after you started it, how long before you got pregnant?


----------



## wookie130

The first time I became pregnant, I was ON the BC pill, and conceived accidently at 32 years of age. I had a missed miscarriage with that pregnancy, and needed a D&C at 11 weeks gestation. I then tried for another 6 months to become pregnant after that first loss, and then it was discovered I wasn't ovulating strongly, and required 50 mg of Clomid...fortunately, that got me ovulating sufficiently, and I conceived on the first cycle taking it, cycle days 3-7. Unfortunately, I had a very early natural miscarriage with that pregnancy also. My OB made me wait for 2 months before trying again, and then I began taking Clomid, 50 mg, CD's 3-7 again. I conceived Hannah on my 3rd month of Clomid...just when I was starting to lose hope!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry you've been through that twice. :( That must've been quite an emotional roller coaster. I'm so happy that you had your beautiful healthy baby girl! I know it doesn't make the losses any less heartbreaking though. 

Thanks for the info! I'm so happy to hear it didn't take long after the clomid. It's crazy how women get pregnant on BC sometimes, and then have difficulty conceiving after BC, right?! Lol. It blows my mind how complicated our bodies can be! :)


----------

